# Food Network: Rachael Ray



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

On Rachel Ray's program, "30 Minute Meals", what is that type of knife that she uses to chop and slice everything? What size blade?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I've only seen the show twice and, both times, she was using a Santoku knife. I have no idea which brand, but here's a link to one.

Santoku knife


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Rachael Ray uses a Wusthof Grand Prix hollow-ground santoku


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Thanks Risa and Jeff for the replies!

Is this a knife you recommend? I notice Martha S. uses one occasionally too.

again, thanks.


----------



## robert peyton (Sep 13, 2002)

For a while in college, the only knife I used was a Chinese-style cleaver. I could pretty much do everything I needed to with that knife, and it was comfortable. These days, I've got a few more knives, but the one I use most frequently is a 10" French chef's knife. It's all about comfort. 

If you could test the knife out for a day or two before buying, that would be ideal, but how likely is that? At the very least hold it to see how comfortable it is in your hand, and how balanced it is. Imagine using it for common tasks.


----------

